# What school do you go to?



## Velké-holky-nepláčou

How do you say
What school do you go to is this right?
Jakou školu chodíš?


----------



## jazyk

Do jaké školy chodíš?

Do is used to mean movement followed by the genitive case.

Jazyk


----------



## Jana337

Another (perhaps more common) version: Na jakou školu chodíš?
More formal: Jakou školu navštěvuješ?


----------



## Velké-holky-nepláčou

Jana337 said:


> Another (perhaps more common) version: Na jakou školu chodíš?
> More formal: Jakou školu navštěvuješ?


 Jana so I would have been right if I added Na because I just said Jakou školu chodíš?


----------



## Jana337

Yes. But it was not grammatical the way you wrote it.


----------

